# JD 285 hope its was a good deal??



## EMB (Nov 22, 2007)

I recently bought a 1992 (?) 285. It appears to be in good condition, I had to replace the valve cover gaskets, some goofus had tried making them with gasket sealer. Cleaned it up and put some proper gaskets in and replaced the coolant hose from the radiator to the top of the engine. Other than that, starts on the first crank ,came with a 48" deck and a 42" plow (gonna use it in the snow). I have zero experience with John Deere equipment, just always wanted a decent tractor. I hope I made a wise purchase, 850 bucks for everything. How's about some help with my buyers remorse?? Was this a good deal? Any feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Sounds like a pretty good deal to me. Especially if the mower deck is in decent condition. The JD is a good solid tractor and with maintainance will last a long time.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think ya done alright for $850 too! Congratulations on the new addition to the household and as chrpmaster said should provide years of good service with the proper maintance.


----------



## EMB (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for the reply's fella's, speaking of proper maintence, anyone have an idea as to the intervals for, oil, coolant, and what's the right way to maintain the hydrostatic drive? Oh yeah my Deere emblem isnt on the steering wheel, do I just order this from the local shop? Man I gotta tell ya this forum is great, laid out well, easy to use. Thanks for the resource TF!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The best advice I could give you with respect to maintenance intervals and proper procedures would be to contact a Deere dealer and see if they have on hand or can order you copies of the owners manual and or the shop manual if you plan on do it yourself maintenance for everything. I have all the manuals for my equipment for this very purpose to include the shop manual on CD. 

With respect to ordering parts HERE is an excellent source to look up parts, view diagrams, and find other good information as well as order parts. Sometimes it is cheaper to order parts through the dealer as the parts guy can give you a discount on the list prices especially when you show up with parts numbers and prices in hand already from this website.

As a rule, when I buy a piece of equipment unless the previous owner can prove to me that ALL of the fluids and filters have been replaced; I replace them myself just to establish a good solid maintenance baseline. 

Anyhow, enjoy the new addition and don't be a stranger.


----------

